# Peruvian Amazon



## Arienette (Feb 1, 2013)

spent 12 days in Peru, March 2012, with my boss and the other 2 assistants that work for her.
one leg of the trip was at the Tambopata National Reserve, at a lodge on Lago Sandoval.
Here are the photos i took 

endangered Giant River Otters










































Avic urticans??


























Can you see the frog?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like you had a really nice time, good pics thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow amazing!  I really want to visit the Amazon some day!:biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice pics! Makes me want to go back so bad! I really really really miss it.

What happened to your other thread?


----------



## Arienette (Feb 2, 2013)

someone was using my photobucket images on a blog/travel site and after asking them to take it down, i ended up having to delete that whole account.
i made a new one, but my thread was pic heavy and i had so many other amazon photos i figured i would do seperate threads.
this is the first one lol 
the amazon was a 4 day leg of our trip, but i also went to cusco/machu picchu and nazca. 
Id rather spread the threads out so i can include more photos of each destination


----------



## Petross (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice photos,thanks for sharing.


----------

